# Spyder Fog Lights Anyone?



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

My ECO doesn't have fog lights, but I'd like to add them. The car is black, and I really like the look of the RS fogs, but I know they are not compatible. So, the closest thing to the RS fogs that I've found at these Spyder fog lights: 
SPYDER® FL-CCRZ2011-C - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Clear OEM Style Fog Lights

Does anyone have any experience with these? If I go this route, I would want to use them with an OEM switch. Does anyone know if that would work? I'm not sure how the factory wiring compares to the harness that comes with this kit.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If your wanting to experiment i would use these at lease if you figure it our you can switch out the lenses with hids if you want.

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze All Models Smoked Tinted Driving Fog Light Lamp Pair | eBay

They even have some for $65


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, it's actually the chrome accents that I'm after, as they are what makes this kit closest to the RS fogs.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I went with the Chevy accessory kit because they WERE black.

Wanted to stay with the primary black theme on the front end......thought the flash of chrome beyond the bow tie might not get me what I was looking for.....in my case, I was right.

The horizontal chrome bar in this kit is shorter than the RS type so it might work OK.

Just my thoughts....you asked.

Rob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Thanks, it's actually the chrome accents that I'm after, as they are what makes this kit closest to the RS fogs.


Sorry didnt read that part i guess check ebay there all over the place for $65 with the chrome pieces.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> I went with the Chevy accessory kit because they WERE black.


I would prefer if my RS package fog lights were all black too, I hate chrome!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I would prefer if my RS package fog lights were all black too, I hate chrome!


Well, actually, I really like chrome.....as long as it doesn't look indescriminatly stuck on.
For example, I installed body side moldings that are colormatched but have a chrome strip down their centers.
It maintains the theme of the trim found at the base of the windows......that and the unbroken expanse of sheet metal just looked like a ding magnet....and I found the side view boring.
The moldings broke it up nicely.

It all boils down to the fun of personalizing your ride......I really like many of the ways folks make their car their own....not necessarily my cup of tea, but, I do get and respect it.

Have fun out there,
Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I looked at them before myself to wonder why they were so cheap when they look like they are OEM fitting. Look is the usable term. The switch is just a toggle switch and it does not use the headlight switch like OEM does. I am not sure how the wiring works either. According to the manual, it looks like it just runs from the fogs themselves to the non OEM switch, and I don't know where you would mount it. As I said they "look" OEM but they are not!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> I looked at them before myself to wonder why they were so cheap when they look like they are OEM fitting. Look is the usable term. The switch is just a toggle switch and it does not use the headlight switch like OEM does. I am not sure how the wiring works either. According to the manual, it looks like it just runs from the fogs themselves to the non OEM switch, and I don't know where you would mount it. As I said they "look" OEM but they are not!



Here,s Stock Replacement

95903470 Complete Fog Lamp Kit for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a '13 Eco and would like to add fog lights also. 1 thing to keep in mind is that apparently to use the OEM switch will require a flash of the BCM computer. A guy in another thread was quoted $120 by his dealer for the flash!

This is a new "Feature" that applies to late '12s and all '13s. I say apparently because I do not have personal experience, but every '13 I've read about has required the flash.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I know a lot of people dislike chrome on here. Since my car is black the chrome pops nicely. Maybe I'll pick up the OEM kit and see if I can get just the inserts with the chrome from Spyder.


----------

